# Klipsch Pilgrimage June 16-17



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Klipsch hosted a pilgrimage this past weekend that was nothing short of spectacular. We were given a tour of the factory, museum, and had an opportunity to listen to great Klipsch speakers such as the Jubilee. Klipsch provided lunch, barbeque and live bands. The door prizes included RF-7's and......Cornwall III's!!!!!!!!!!!!! Un-********-believable:T . We had the chance to speak with Klipsch employee's from both Hope and Indianapolis. One of the engineers even was working on a 30-year-old crossover for a Cornwall I (see review of CWI vs CW III).

We also saw the 60th anniversary K-horn. All 200 are going overseas :yikes: 

Any other speaker companies treat their customers like Klipsch?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Wow Ron... sounds like you had a lot of fun. I would have loved to have been there.

Where's the pics? :huh:


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

How about one of a 60th Anniversary K-horn?


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Here are some horns.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Home made "Cornscalas". I would raise the woofer about an inch to improve the bass response. With the woofer in that position it sets up resonances in the cabinet. Klipsch's solution in the CW III was to raise the woofer.

Last of the useable pictures. I took mainly video with stereo sound. Much of the pilgrimage was recorded in HD by a Klipsch forum member (Picky). Sometime in the fall a DVD may be available.


----------

